# Post your most recent picture thread!



## Razor

Come on, lets see if have any budding Helmut Newton's (ie a famous photographer  ) out there -

I'll start with the first one, I took my 4 year old son Daniel to the beach today as the weather has been really nice. About 300 shots taken and never had a chance to go through them all yet but I do like this one.










1 hour later (clouds were also closing in)

Incoming!










Unfortunately a great big splodge of wet sand hit the body and the surrounding lens so I spent the next 90 minutes carefully removing all the sand (once back at home).

Mark


----------



## Dave KG

Just a point and click photographer me, but here's a couple of shots I'm proud of from earlier in the year...

Sunset across the Tay:


And the Tay Rail Bridge (I like the colours in this shot):


----------



## bluebro

Pic of my driveway tonight


----------



## Razor

Nice driveway!


----------



## Exige Boy

Taken at Castle Combe.


----------



## Spammy




----------



## Razor

Taken less than 45 minutes ago!

Back garden:

This little critter was less than 3mm long hanging on the side of the conservatory door. This is approx 80% crop.










This next creepy crawly was considerably bigger but still less than 10mm. I had to pan back slightly to get it in the frame for certain shots.

'Having fun with some red mite'

(70% crop)










It was only when I zoomed in on photoshop that I noticed there was a tiny spider beneath it (check next to the red mite (above picture)).

(80% crop)










All taken with 100mm Macro, diffused flash with kenko extension tubes.


----------



## Dave KG

Having fun?! :lol: 

Seriously cool pics, and excellent quality close up - better than some cheap microscopes!


----------



## Alex L

Just playing with camera settings today, not sure which is the best though???


----------



## top_shelf_material

A few of my favourite in my vast collection:

Reims, currently being spruced up, but not loosing any of its 'time-worp' feel









Sunrise in France on my way to southern France









Overlook from one of my bedrooms in Southern France near Beziers









Main Road near house in France, by day....









...and by night


----------



## NickP

Fleur and I went back to Langley Castle where we got married for our Anniversary last week....










Kielder Forest was a half an hours drive away.










There is also a 12 mile toll section of unmade road there which is used on the Kielder Forest stage of the RAC Rally










And some of the local wildlife!


----------



## Brazo

horrible spider pics! But great from a photography point of view!


----------



## Razor

Thanks Mark 

Here is a picture I took about 4-5 weeks ago, couldnt resist the opportunity to get 'arty' at a show and shine competition I was judging:


----------



## Detail My Ride

An cool pic of my school on fire, taken Feb 26th 2006


----------



## Spammy




----------



## Exige Boy

Nice pic S, how did you set that one up and what settings did you use??


----------



## Spammy

It was of smoke from an incense stick, black card as the background, flash from the side, manual focus, f11? and 1/250th


----------



## Rich @ PB

A few angle's not normally seen... was liking the flake after a session with the Werkstatt twins...



















And then this one has to be my all time fave of WX51 on the track...


----------



## AndyC

Some stunning lens work gents - I'm almost thinking of a DW photography competition :speechles ; whadya think?


----------



## Neil_S

Great idea Andy, i'm useless with a camera, but do appreciate all the posts.


----------



## Exige Boy

Some great pics everyone :thumb: .

One i did playing with the remote settings on the flash.


----------



## Spammy

Lovely shot! Care to explain your setup?


----------



## Exige Boy

LOL trying to get your own back  

It was some time ago. 
Dark room 
Frosted glass back ground 
Flash behind the glass facing forward
Fired remotely
F8-10 about 1/250th like your smoke pic (i think)

Oh and poor the blue Curacao from out of shot


----------



## CK888

Most recent in my CF card.......










Long scratch by VW dealer:evil:

Some great captures on this thread:thumb:


----------



## Exotica

*My little ****wit*

Done with a cheapo samsung.


----------



## King Eric

Jesus there is some great shots on this thread

Wait till Johnnyopolis comes along! :thumb:


----------



## ChudsMeister

Some very smart arty pics.
I'm a point and click person but I do like this one I got.










And a rare pictute of Air Force 1 and 2.










Richie.


----------



## Exige Boy

I do like this one :thumb:










Hope you dont mind i had a play with it in Photoshop. (i must get out more :wall: )


----------



## Grae

that's much better much more shiney, did you use the PC tool in photoshop:buffer:


----------



## Solaar

These are the last two I took, was playing around with the colour accent function on my Ixus.


----------



## IGADIZ

Exige Boy said:


> LOL trying to get your own back
> 
> It was some time ago.
> Dark room
> Frosted glass back ground
> Flash behind the glass facing forward
> Fired remotely
> F8-10 about 1/250th like your smoke pic (i think)
> 
> Oh and poor the blue Curacao from out of shot


Which camera did you use for that shot?


----------



## Exige Boy

Nikon D70, 18-70 kit lens and Nikon SB800 flash.


----------



## IGADIZ

Exige Boy said:


> Nikon D70, 18-70 kit lens and Nikon SB800 flash.


Very nice shot... but you the exif data says that you shot that at f/22 and 1/8000.... not that I am in any doubt you took the shot... just refreshing your memory, after all, you took that shot 2 years ago :doublesho.


----------



## Exige Boy

Your right, why didnt I just look at that to start with 










God how time goes, it was taken before I got the SB800 in that case so I would have used a flash I found in the roof , that must be why it's got no flash used on the data.


----------



## extreme-detail




----------



## Ruth M

Got a bit carried away with the cam on the plane to edinburgh a few months back, lol (my first ever time on a plane :$) nothin amazing but here goes...


----------



## enc

Here's one i took in Amlwch yesterday. I think the fog makes it look real eerie! Despite how it looks in the picture t it was actually scorching hot and we got sun burned :doublesho


----------



## IGADIZ

Hmmm Ok here are some pics I took recently,The boy is my son I took that last Thursday, the swan and the pretty girl (friend of my daughter) I took last Sunday, the fly I took today in my garden lol.


----------



## Slangwerks

Here's a couple of 'arty' car ones (at least by my standard) from my photobucket album.
I'm about as experienced a photographer as I am a detailer, but I'm keen to learn!
All pics taken on an Asda special 4mp digi cam!


----------



## enc

Agadiz, despite my loathing of flys that is an awesome picture. What camera did you use?


----------



## pugoman

I spy with my little eye, some tyres in need of dressing!


----------



## IGADIZ

enc said:


> Agadiz, despite my loathing of flys that is an awesome picture. What camera did you use?


Thanx buddy. 
I use a Canon EOS 5D, that photo was taken with a 100mm macro and natural light.


----------



## Mav R32

Great photo's iggy:thumb: should know not to expect anything less by now:lol: 

:wave:


----------



## Slangwerks

pugoman said:


> I spy with my little eye, some tyres in need of dressing!


:lol:  
Pic was taken while we were rolling the arches to get the wheels to fit, hence no tyre dressing!


----------



## Timmo

here's one of mine from the weekend! 
pottering around the garden sunday morning before bro and best mate arrived for a quick spruce up prior to a french car regonal club meet









not really in the same league lol! but not bad for a cheapo aldi camera gifted to us when grandad went! 
Would really love to get a good camera one day!


----------



## Lespaul

Not really in the same league as some of these but a few snaps from our recent holiday




























Darren


----------



## Janitor

Well these have been seen elsewhere on here before - but I just couldn't resist! :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ

*Drunk Bee*

This poor Bumble Bee decided to give beer a try and ended up throwing up all over that nice flower.









Picture taken 11/06/06


----------



## VXT Tim

After a marathon cleaning session!


----------



## vicky

Some of these are amazing 

I really need to get a Digital SLR at some point!


----------



## Razor

Some people are saying 'not in the same league' but I think you are completely wrong - all these shots are fantastic with a high standard of brilliant work! Keep the pictures coming - someone will have a treasure buried around somewhere.


----------



## Wh00sher

This is my latest favourite photo of my car. wasnt even taken by me.
I`m not sure if I should post it here, this is a detailing forum and the car is filthy, but, its my current favourite.










Was taken at the Nurburgring on my visit over spring bank. I`m driving the Mazda, a friend is chasing in the A3.


----------



## dino

One of the last pics taken of my car:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

dino said:


> One of the last pics taken of my car:


Damn that jumbo was huge, I went past it at about 120ish chasing king eric....

p.s - it was private ground 

Johnny


----------



## Timmo

is that bruntingthorpe proving ground??? or the topgear track??? (i know both have big aeroplanes there! brunters more than the other!!)


----------



## dino

Bruntingthorpe 

I did have a little play on the way out too Jonny - just no where near that speed - got to 95 and had to back off before the exit lol


----------



## Leviathan

My fav pic i took at the mo, sunrise over the Jordanian mountains from Taba in Egypt.


----------



## Mav R32

Johnnyopolis said:


> Damn that jumbo was huge, I went past it at about 120ish chasing king eric....
> 
> p.s - it was private ground
> 
> Johnny


being chased by daffy then me passing silver van man round the bend :lol:

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

I was doing 135 around that right hander Johnny so you were doing more than 120


----------



## Exige Boy

2 from the last few days (just to keep this thread going  )


----------



## Razor

The bike piccy is superb, really like that one for some reason.


----------



## donnyboy

Exige Boy said:


> 2 from the last few days (just to keep this thread going  )


Was the bike pic taken at Glentress????


----------



## Exige Boy

No it was taken in Okehampton (Devon)

http://www.okefreeriders.co.uk/content/


----------



## pete330

Couple i took on my Holz


----------



## RobDom

Took my kids to Blair Drummond Safari Park this week, a couple of pics really stood out that I am proud of, birds of prey zoomed in from about 6ft away, have to say that for less than £200 the Casio Exilim EX-Z750 7.2 megapixel camera is just awesome.

http://www.rd20vturbo.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/hires/prey1.jpg
http://www.rd20vturbo.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/hires/prey2.jpg
http://www.rd20vturbo.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/hires/prey3.jpg

I read lots of positive reviews about this camera before I bought it, glad I did as it's just amazing, very fast response too. Full review here:

http://www.cameras.co.uk/details/casio-exilim-ex-z750.cfm


----------



## Neil_S

Amazing photos Rob!


----------



## Wmffra

RobDon said:


> Birds of prey zoomed in from about 6ft away


Wow very nice images, have you tweaked the colours at all?


----------



## xlfive

Here's a couple i took at last years Tabley steam fair,i have a Fuji S7000


----------



## N22CK_C

a few of mine
































































opps got carryed away


----------



## Brazo

LOL @ the slipper!, liking the ariel shot


----------



## N22CK_C

:lol:


----------



## Refined Reflections

Not to the same standard as most, but these were taken last weekend at my Grand fathers reunion, he's now 98 and this plane was one he worked on in Burma during the war circa 1944-45, its an Auster spotter plane, unarmed and totally original (well except for the removeable radio on the instrument pod and some cable ties). I got a flight and trust me you need to be friendly with the pilot, but the view was fantastic, unfortunately there was no way to take a pic while up there


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS

Taken yesterday at Staunton harold reservoir


----------



## IGADIZ

You are a braver man than me!!!!.
There is no way I would have got in that plane m8.
As for the lack of Aerial Pictures… I totally understand … you hands must have been shaking quiet a bit… scary ride no doubt. 
Ps: nice shots


----------



## IGADIZ

This picture was taken a few years ago (so not recent) but is me with some of my toys.
Is the same aeroplane as the pictures that shooter took; sadly it lost its fight with gravity RIP.


----------



## Refined Reflections

IGADIZ said:


> You are a braver man than me!!!!.
> There is no way I would have got in that plane m8.
> As for the lack of Aerial Pictures… I totally understand … you hands must have been shaking quiet a bit… scary ride no doubt.
> Ps: nice shots


Actually it was one of the best flights I've ever had, the take off and landing were fun as this is designed to use ploughed fields as a runway, the reason I didn't get aerial pics was due to battery failing at the worst time possible and spare was on the ground  once up it was amazingly smooth, 800ft and 80mph looking at people walking their dogs in the woods, I could see why this was designed as a spotter plane, it could actually fly at 45mph which did feel way too slow, but made for some great views of leaves as we flew at tree top level :doublesho and anyway if anything went wrong we were low enough and slow enough to jump out and as long as you remember to roll on landing I think you'd walk away (oh no room for chutes, plus doors are way too small  )

I'm going to arrange a longer flight soon to really experience what these were like. The flight was also taken as my grand father is the oldest surviving member of his squadron, and in case he doesn't last much longer he knows I was able to fly in a plane he kept in the air during the war, it made him cry to see me in it.


----------



## IGADIZ

I am glad you enjoyed that flight Shooter.
Having flown the model, I would have been scared to death in the real thing.
But then again, I get scared ****less in a modern aircraft, so go figure lol.
Where is the plane based? I would love to take some pics of the real thing, the spotter plane was (as you can see by my model) one of my favourites of all time, the day I crashed my model, I was flying it very slow indeed, unfortunately a gust of win caught me by surprise, and due to lack of speed, I could not recover the plane, I miss it terribly.


----------



## almaz

Taken at the last ClioSport Yorkshire meet on the North Yorkshire Moors.


----------



## Deadlock

my most recent pic is of Rossi at Donnington a few weeks ago!


----------



## Razor

*Creepy crawly alert*

Interesting little fella - green spider with a red spot on its back approx 7-8mm in length. Could I hell get a front side shot (spent about 30 mins trying to do so) as I knocked the branch with the edge of the lens and he shot into some odd webbing structure and completely refused to come out. Hopefully he will be there tomorow and might be able to get a better shot.


----------



## Stampy

That is seriously creepy!


----------



## Guest

lost all my pics in the divorce (long story) so ive had to start again
the most recent taken at stanford hall last weekend


----------



## CleanYourCar

taken yesterday afternoon with a budget Fuji FinePix F450


----------



## scoobyc

my back garden (well almost!) Garve to ulapool road.


----------



## almaz




----------



## Waitey

Lost a lot of quality in photobucket but here you are.


----------



## Waitey

Something non car-ish lol


----------



## almaz

I like the golf GTI one matey! Did you post that on CS?


----------



## Wmffra

Waitey said:


> Something non car-ish lol


Nice :thumb:
Is that a chip?


----------



## Waitey

Yeah i posted it on CS.

Its not a chip its a bit of fried bread. German squirrels go mad for it!


----------



## Waitey

A quick one from tonight


----------



## Razor

Very nice pic, love the colour.

Few more from last night









Fully cropped:
















Fully cropped:


----------



## mba

very cool m8


----------



## dubbers

Loads of really great photo's in this thread.... Here are a couple of HDR experiments that I took at the TT owners club national event at Heritage Motor Museum at Gaydon on July 14th...:car:



















Recommendations welcomed for a cheap monopod....


----------



## frizz




----------



## frizz

one from holiday


----------



## HoagieKat

A mini doing things a mini shouldn't do..








An owl (at SmartBeat 2006)








Rage paing (SB2006)








Sunset over SB2006
















Sunset over Beacon Hills Campsite.


----------



## andrew_rs225

Not perfect but SO difficult to capture one not flying around!

Hover Fly


----------



## IGADIZ

Taken yesterday at the Farnborough Air show


----------



## myxa

*LONDON ZOO Today*

Yes they getting fresh ( what a laugh ):lol:


----------



## myxa

*More Animals*



















YES the freindly fish !!:doublesho


----------



## IGADIZ

My first attempt with the Canon MP-E 65 Macro and MT24-EX combo (got it for my birthday; well got it a while ago but the missus did not let me have it until my birthday came along. The (*insert really rude comment here*).Hand held, at X3 magnification 4x and 5x are just too hard to hand held.








This fly was just 1.5mm in length taken hand held at 2X








All pictures taken today in my garden


----------



## Razor

Great pictures, yeah I managed to get a few 3x on the MP-E 65 but anything more than that and I'm just wasting my time due to the relatively low shutter speed at such magnification.

Tried to do some damsel flies yesterday but they were too big for the lens!

Mark


----------



## andrew_rs225

Great shots. I really want to try out one of those MP-E 65 lenses!

Andrew


----------



## IGADIZ

Thanks guys, I am very pleased with the lens.:thumb: 
Andrew; this is not your “hey there is a nice bug ...bang” kind of lens, is very hard to use, as the focusing distances are very close indeed (2-3 inches away from your subject), the way you focus this lens is very alien too, you focus by getting closer or further away from the object.
It is also very hard to hand hold, as it is very heavy (specially with the MT24-EX attached) also, the depth of field is very narrow, so 2mm one way and you are out of focus, (or worst, your bug moves out of view, and then, due to the high magnifications involved, it takes ages to find it again :wall: ) I took the pictures by timing my own back and forth movement and depressing the shutter at the right moment (after several attempts).
Still, once you master the monster, is just awesome.

Razor. Get the macro twin lite (MT24-EX) you will be able to take pictures at 4x 5x using manual mode, just set the shutter speed and aperture and the TTLII of the flash will take care of the rest . Another bonus is the built in focusing lights, essential at those magnifications, as the view finder gets really dark.


----------



## Xorro

I have a Canon Powershot A40 and I can't seem to get wonderful pics from it - probably because I don't know how to use it!

For instance, night shots (illuminations on buildings) end up noisy and blurry and when trying to do action shots the shutter speed is so slow that I miss the thing I want to take a picture of.

Anyway, here is the result of my latest point-and-shoot, rain on my ZS after its first coat of butter wet wax.

Took some pics at the motorshow today but not downloaded them yet.


----------



## IGADIZ

Hi Xorro.
A few tips you may find useful.
Night shot are always difficult due to the lack of available light, try setting the camera on a tripod, if you find a tripod to cumbersome to carry about , velvlon does a decent monopod for a bout £20.
Sports photography is, again, a tricky subject to tackle, try setting your camera to a high ISO speed (800 should do) again, a monopod will be useful, also, try to pre-focus at a point were the car, bike etc will pass, and take the picture when they get there. (Manual settings are essential).
With regards of the picture you just posted, is nice, but, it would have been awesome if you had set the aperture to the highest value (F/22 or above) that way you would of got the foreground and background in focus, adding impact to your shot, also, the day was very dull, so setting your camera white balance to cloudy would have added some warmth to the shot.
With regards to grainy pictures, there is a variety of software out there to remove grain and noise, Noise ninja is the one I use (Google search).
I hope these tips help you in your quest.


----------



## Xorro

Thanks IGADIZ, these are the things that they don't tell you in the manual! I'll have a play with the aperture settings etc.


----------



## Razor

IGADIZ said:


> Razor. Get the macro twin lite (MT24-EX) you will be able to take pictures at 4x 5x using manual mode, just set the shutter speed and aperture and the TTLII of the flash will take care of the rest . Another bonus is the built in focusing lights, essential at those magnifications, as the view finder gets really dark.


Yup, already have the MT24-EX and it actually is a complete god send when it comes to attempting high magnification macro shots. However, I've only had the opportunity to use the lens twice in the two weeks I have had it and the biggest problem was attempting to actually see anything at 4x / 5x to get a decent focus due to the low levels of light even with the 'lamp' on the MT24-EX enabled! 

Still, its all down to methodology and practice makes perfect as they say. 

Mark


----------



## Xorro

Can anyone recommend a good photgraphy forum where I can learn which settings are best for which types of picture, environment etc.?


----------



## IGADIZ

Hi Xorro.
Take a look at this thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6507


----------



## IGADIZ

Normally, kid's comeback from a birthday party with a little bag of sweets....My kids came back with a few of these.
Meet Mr Head lice up close and personal (of course the little bloodsucking parasites met an untimely death) 5x magnification.









Ok, so maybe that picture is just a bit too distasteful, (makes my head itch just to look at it).
So here is something a little bit more pleasant to look at...
The beautiful Cadillac


----------



## Tim_mk1

here are a few of mine:

from Oz:


















london:






















































nottingham:
tram


----------



## Tim_mk1

sun set at big bang (vw show)








































































sorry thats quite a few, ill stop now!!


----------



## RobDom

Here's a couple from Deep Sea World, these were taken through glass, water, etc. so turned out pretty good. First pic is some kind of shell I think, looked like it was lit up!


----------



## black-escos

There's some outstanding pics in here  

Here's my point & click effort on my very old digi cam...


----------



## DangerMouse

You're all much better than me, but then I do only have my cameraphone now.

Is the last photo I took with my digicam when I had it, though it was only a 2mp one... 










It was taken in Stockholm if anyone's interested.


----------



## Deadlock

This pic was taken at a recent "curry Meet" (yes we met up and had a nice curry!!) I captured this as we were leaving:thumb:


----------



## Deadlock

One from London:

edit : It's too big!!! so need to resize but for now....


----------



## DrT




----------



## King Eric

Quality DrT


----------



## King Eric

Here is one my point and shoot T6 Sony snatched on honeymoon in Lombok last week










And a funky one my wife took while we were in our room at the four seasons in Ubud


----------



## Brazo

Sorry KE, couldn't resist a little crop to adjust your above pic to the rule of thirds

whatcha reckon?


----------



## Exotica

DrT said:


>


Stunning. As Nicky said, who is she?


----------



## Exotica

*Meet Millie*


----------



## Alex L

Is it me or does that remind me of Scarface???



Brazo said:


> Sorry KE, couldn't resist a little crop to adjust your above pic to the rule of thirds
> 
> whatcha reckon?


----------



## andburg

you've met millie, now meet george










and sid


----------



## King Eric

Couple more of my favourites

New York a few years ago about to cross the road and someone knocked my hand


----------



## King Eric

England VS Argentina in the world cup back in 2002


----------



## King Eric

View from Victoria Peak in Hong Kong


----------



## King Eric

Getting hitched


----------



## Xorro

I got hitched in May - whish our photos had been as good as that - our photographer couldn't make it so we had to rope someone in to do it!


----------



## Exotica

andburg said:


> you've met millie, now meet george
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sid


Not a Cat fan myself but Sid is gorgeous


----------



## HOMER

King Eric said:


> View from Victoria Peak in Hong Kong


I wish I had some clear days like that when I was in HK. These are a few I took on a Pentax S4i























































This was taken on a Nokia 6230i









Regards

Andy


----------



## robz

not most recent, but was going through a few today and found this.. its on the middle of dartmoor deep in an old quarry


----------



## PootleFlump

A photo from my hotel room while skiing in France in March.


----------



## MartynT

Took a few at the weekend...



















Lots more...here


----------



## Cosmic Hamster

Well its not car related and unfortuantely it was on a 3MP point and click but it like it... Its an iversion at the top of an ice climb in the lost valley in Scotland.. We also saw a broken spector (i think that is how its spelled) that day but the photo's didnt come out (gutted)


----------



## jedi-knight83

one i took last week in ireland which i liked (notice the colour of the fencing behind)










cheers


----------



## rob_hawke

wow some of these pics are amazing!!

here are some of mine:

cool cat









my nephew









bambi, lol









snail


----------



## IGADIZ

I have just come back from my very long and well deserved holiday.
I took quiet a few shots while in Spain, so give me some time to get through all of them ...In the mean time, here is a couple of pics to get you going








This is a rare dragon fly (I've never seen them red before), is a bit soft, but then againg it was very hot,(45 celsious) and the dammed thing would not stay still for more that a couple of seconds.








The Spanish brave bull ready to do battle ... these animals are really impressive up close, I've got some shots of me and a friend standing right next to them with nothing but a thing wire fence between us… scary stuff… I'll post those ones soon…


----------



## IGADIZ

The view that greeted me from the hotel room at Tarifa (spain) the big rock in the background is Ceuta (Africa). Wish I coud have stayed there


----------



## andburg

my latest, spotted this in the garden


----------



## Razor

andburg said:


> my latest, spotted this in the garden
> 
> <pic>


Now that my friend, is one cool photo! :thumb:


----------



## Ynox

Few of my shots, from varying dates and using varying cameras- fuji 40i, fuji s5000, canon eos350d:









Prague, Czech Republic.









Lisbon, Portugal.









Meia Praia, Lagos, Portugal.









Bee, taken in the garden here at home.









Sunset over the Gulf of Mexico. Taken from Naples, Fl.


----------



## learner

wooooow. What the spider carrying on back(polising tools ?)? hehe:lol:


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

Taken on my K800i Mobile phone (3.2mp)










Wish it wasnt so grainy

Again K800i 









Point and Click. IT Works 3.1 mp Camera


















Got a few more floating around.

DSLR is on the wish list. or a higher MP Cybershot.


----------



## Nam

couple of mine


----------



## tim

This picture was taken of a Sunset overlooking Carrickfergus Marina while I used to work there.

These sunrise pictures below are of my car, overlooking the lough, at whitehead.





































These were taken down at the marina on a very freaky day, for most of the day it was sunny then heavily overcast with dark clouds, and then at one point it was snowing with the sun shining down!














































All pictures taken by hand on a Canon IXUS II


----------



## panholio

A pretty nice one I took in Aberdyfi a few weeks ago:


----------



## Hev

Hope you don't mind a newbie joining in.............

























Hev x


----------



## GTR_Cymru

Another newbie I'm afraid, but what the hell


----------



## leeshez

Some great pictures there. I need to learn how to use mine.


----------



## leeshez

Here are some of mine.


----------



## trionic




----------



## parish

leeshez said:


> Here are some of mine.


Nice pics - shame that the first one is a bit blurred - and nice finish on the car :thumb:

trionic: I saw that username and thought "I bet I know what he drives". I know who you are :wave: :wave: and I claim my £5  

I do "arty" shots like that too (not as good as yours though as the lighting in yours is better)


----------



## trionic

Parish :wave:

That picture was a bit of a fluke, came out much much better than I expected. My digital camera sometimes does funny things wiht contrast and exposure which result in some good photos.

The car in the pic is Martin Jamsaab's 99 EMS 

Billions more here:
http://www.hexfiles.com/photograph_gallery/


----------



## parish

trionic said:


> That picture was a bit of a fluke, came out much much better than I expected. My digital camera sometimes does funny things wiht contrast and exposure which result in some good photos.


I know what you mean. I've got some pics that haven't turned out how I was hoping/expecting but are actually better. Usually in difficult lighting situations.



trionic said:


> The car in the pic is Martin Jamsaab's 99 EMS


Thought it was, although he has so many that I never seem to see him in the same car twice  - except the blue Viggen (do I love that car - I'm sorely tempted to make an offer......nah, best not)



trionic said:


> Billions more here:
> http://www.hexfiles.com/photograph_gallery/


What s/w do you use for the galleries? Looking at the neatly formatted HTML I don't think it is any commercial product; something that you wrote yourself?


----------



## trionic

parish said:


> What s/w do you use for the galleries? Looking at the neatly formatted HTML I don't think it is any commercial product; something that you wrote yourself?


It's a product called JAlbum.
http://jalbum.net/

JAlbum is written in Java, and seems to be a disguised servlet container. The template pages are JSPs, which the JAlbum engine compiles with environmental information as input.

I wrote the template JSPs myself, which is why the generated HTML looks better than you'd expect from a commercial product. I generate the static album offline and then upload it. Nearly 4000 photos now!

The templates I created were quick versions to get the album up and running. I have a list of enhancements I want to develop. Among those is sorting out the correct DTD for the pages, and tweaking the generated HTML so that it's valid (according to the W3C's validator).


----------



## parish

trionic said:


> It's a product called JAlbum.
> http://jalbum.net/
> 
> JAlbum is written in Java,


So it'll run on my FreeBSD box then 

I use the Kipi plugin library for digikam atm which does pretty much everything I want (apart from an annoying bug where it sorts the albums by the order the picture data are stored in the SQL database. Usually this is in date/name (as named by the camera) order, but not always - just needs an ORDER BY adding to the SELECT statement somewhere - but would like something that is more customizable.



trionic said:


> I wrote the template JSPs myself, which is why the generated HTML looks better than you'd expect from a commercial product.
> ......
> and tweaking the generated HTML so that it's valid (according to the W3C's validator).


Get a copy of Dave Ragget's HTMLTidy from sourceforge. It reformats even the most mangled HTML into neatly formatted W3C-compliant code (the author works for W3C) and can do things like replace deprecated attributes with CSS on-the-fly and strip out all the round-robin CSS crap that M$ Word puts in HTML files. It's open source so may be easy to build into your code/scripts to save you re-inventing the wheel.


----------



## trionic

But it won't handle JSPs. I could get it to tidy the generated HTML, then compare that to the JSPs and refactor away. I hate writing JSPs and HTML, which is probably why I haven't further developed the original template!

I do also need to rationalise the CSS file, as I ripped it off from an open-source gallery generator. I will snag a copy of HTMLTidy and see what we can see.

JAlbum *should* run on your FreeBSD box  If you try it, let me know how you get on.

I tried a few gallery generators, but none offered sufficient customisation. I was considering writing my own (can't be that hard).


----------



## T-Cleaning

Mate of mine on his suzuki rm 125


----------



## Boyee

Ello!

first post and it couldn't be better than showing off me small motor


----------



## parish

Ooooh, what a nice example of a Mini :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: The reflections off the bonnet make it look like satin stainless steel or aluminium.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

heres my latest pic


----------



## parish

Here's one I took while trying (unsuccessfully) to get any effect from Megs #7. Believe it or not, that panel had been cleaned with Megs DC1 and #7 applied from a line at the right hand side of the filler cap back - there is nothing on the front half of the panel - and the panel has light to moderate swirling and some micro-marring too! .Wwho needs polish, glazes, sealants, and wax?


----------



## Petrol

Some cool pics posted. Here are a few of mine I have taken recently


----------



## AdamG

Got stuck in traffic outside the V&A Museum and snapped this out the window with my new Sony Ericsson W850i. I was really suprised with how nice it came out!!


----------



## Lespaul

Nothing to do with cars I'm affraid, but I took these at Cotswold Wildlife Park while on holiday last week with my new camera  Had to buy a new one as theold one was dropped by my 7 year old while taking pictures of the big detail I did of my Octy 




























Pleased with the camera, it's a Fiji S5600, but need loads of practice 

Darren


----------



## Versoman

not a bad day for mid october up north


----------



## Rinko

Not exactly straight off the camera, but this is one of my most recent pics.



(excuse the dirty wheels, it wasn't meant to be a shot showing off my detailing skill - or lack thereof )


----------



## Simoni

Some of mine, taken in the past 2 months I think:


----------



## Simoni




----------



## Lespaul

Versoman said:


> not a bad day for mid october up north


We were there a few months ago :thumb:










Darren


----------



## andyollie

My GF Lisa, @ 3am trying to get magners out of the fridge before andyollie drinks any more because he is working in 5 hours 
P.S Blurry because i was on my way to falling over


----------



## King Eric

Your nobbing Kate Winslet! :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

King Eric said:


> Your nobbing Kate Winslet! :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## dino

lmao

she's hot :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos

I carnt pick one picture so heres my last two photo shoots/days out.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v59/jimmyb_sapphirecosworth/Cortinas/

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y165/james_mk6SWA/newbrighton/

:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

My dad used to have a Mk2 Cortina 1600E in the early 70's - a metallic gold J-plater. I loved that car, had a lot of playground/street cred at the time


----------



## james_RScos

GlynRS2 said:


> My dad used to have a Mk2 Cortina 1600E in the early 70's - a metallic gold J-plater. I loved that car, had a lot of playground/street cred at the time


Have posted these pics on a couple of forums and got the same result on each forum everyones Dad has owned a cortina :thumb:


----------



## Rich

Wicked sunset tonight - only two I have got of the card, just resized, no PS despite the colours


----------



## leeshez

This was taken by a 21 month old person lol


----------



## james_RScos

Went out to watch the Fireworks with some friends on Sunday night in Notitngham on the Forest Field.

Got there 1 min before it started abandoned the car and stood on a bridge in a kids park and this is what i got.

Im quite happy my self.


















































































I think the Fair adds another nice effect to the pic and the people in the foreground too.


----------



## S-X-I

wow cool pictures, looks like a pretty good display


----------



## parish

Here's a couple I took on Sunday whilst out walking. The sun was just burning the frost off.


----------



## hesslevtr

some great pics there boys and girls

humber bridge









sunset










reflection sunset


----------



## parish

Stunning shot of the bridge :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos

parish said:


> Stunning shot of the bridge :thumb:


agreed amazing picture well done :thumb:


----------



## hesslevtr

cheers for coments im pleased with it to 

my dad didnt belive id took it


----------



## Petrol

Some awesome pics posted  
Humber bridge pic is magazine stuff :thumb:

Some of my pics


----------



## Exotica

*The Streets of Philadelphia*




































































































Nice to be back over Sussex


----------



## jedi-knight83

took this a little while ago


----------



## pcc

phili looks like a pretty ruff place. see all your pics where taken from inside the car.. wise decision


----------



## Exotica

pcc said:


> phili looks like a pretty ruff place. see all your pics where taken from inside the car.. wise decision


Yes, all taken from inside the car. Real ****hole and never seen so many cop cars at 9am on a Sunday morning.


----------



## IGADIZ

mmmm. The American dream...looks more like a nightmare to me...


----------



## Exotica

IGADIZ said:


> mmmm. The American dream...looks more like a nightmare to me...


You have to ask yourself why poverty in the richest country in the world. Would i live in the US, no way. Strange Country and alot of strange people.


----------



## Paul-T

Anthony said:


> You have to ask yourself why poverty in the richest country in the world. Would i live in the US, no way. Strange Country and alot of strange people.


And you really think this country is any different? Of course not. America is massive and has some of the most stunningly beautiful scenery, and nicest people I have ever met. It also has some utter ghetto's and scary people. Just like London. Or Manchester. Or Liverpool. Or Glasgow. Etc etc.

Anyway, took a couple of shots the other night as the sun was setting:


----------



## Exotica

The UK is very different to the US.


----------



## Paul-T

Parts of it are very different, yes. Parts of it are very similar.


----------



## Grayham

This is a picture looking out over Bradford


----------



## Nick's CTR

Took these pics at a Piston Heads meet. Let us know what you lot think :thumb:

Piston Head meet.


----------



## thorno_58

Afew i took last weekend.
The M6









Not to sure what this is









Spooky one


















My mates ST24


----------



## S-X-I

The picture of the M6 is amazing


----------



## thorno_58

S-X-I said:


> The picture of the M6 is amazing


thanks, the wind got me on that one though. Afew more for you


----------



## Nick's CTR

Have to agree the first M6 shot looks cool.

Nick


----------



## hesslevtr

them m6 shots are great


----------



## rahrah

slightly p-shoped background to monotone..... is that cheating!!..lol:thumb:


----------



## bigray

i took this beading shot yesterday as i cleaned the car for a local meet


----------



## trionic

Great M6 shots - could you tell us what the camera settings were?


----------



## PinkRinse

First of all can we please stop taking pictures of spiders? Gahhh  More pictures of kitties though!! 

Here are some of my favourite pictures!

Ok I guess I'd better start with some detailing related ones!!

I was rather chuffed with myself after working for a VERY long time on my dad's E36 BMW with shocking paint...

The side not done...










The side done...










The bonnet before...










The bonnet after... 










Beading on my Fiesta ST's bonnet...










A cheeky snap I took as I was leaving Dunton after a morning there 










The view from our hotel in Trier for Rally Germany this year (06)










Our hotel in Trier










Ok I didnt take this, my bf did but it was quite a snap.. Mikko Hirvonen broken down at the side of the road (ADAC is like the RAC here & they sponsored the rally too) "Hello? ADAC? I have a 06 Focus RS WRC car with alternator problems... can you help?" :lol:










Again I didnt take this but its a favourite picture of my car at Brands Hatch on a Novice Track Day (highly recommended!) Taken with my friend's insane SLR camera with a lenses that cost stupid money!










A fantastic 1950's American car at me local Shell garage! It looked wonderful, except for when I got up close. I knew I "had it bad" when I thought "Hmmmm nice but it could do with a session with me PC... Shame!" :lol:










Phew! I think I should stop there... :wave:


----------



## IGADIZ

Lovely shot of your fiesta at Brands.
At a glance, I would guess that he has an eos 30D with either the awesome 17-40 f/4L or the equaly good 17-85 is usm lens attached, having one of those lenses myself (17-40f/4L), I can confirm that for the price, you can get an eos400d with kit lens, and you will have enough change to treat your mates for a nice curry and some beers at the local...:doublesho


----------



## Rinko

IGADIZ said:


> Lovely shot of your fiesta at Brands.
> At a glance, I would guess that he has an eos 30D with either the awesome 17-40 f/4L or the equaly good 17-85 is usm lens attached, having one of those lenses myself (17-40f/4L), I can confirm that for the price, you can get an eos400d with kit lens, and you will have enough change to treat your mates for a nice curry and some beers at the local...:doublesho


Oh to have a lens like that ... got the 30D (which need a serious mirror cleaning), but so far only got the kit lens and a Bigma (Sigma 50-500mm f4/6.5).

Great shot though!


----------



## PinkRinse

Yehhh the price he's paid for his camera and lenses are just astounding! The detail though is great! He's a dab hand with PS too  For some reason he entrusted the camera to me when we were chasing the cars back to Sunday service during Rally GB (I got Petter! Weeee!! He waved!!) and all he said was "DON'T drop it". I never been so scared holding a camera!

His other photography can be found at http://www.dominicede.co.uk


----------



## IGADIZ

PinkRinse said:


> Yehhh the price he's paid for his camera and lenses are just astounding! The detail though is great! He's a dab hand with PS too  For some reason he entrusted the camera to me when we were chasing the cars back to Sunday service during Rally GB (I got Petter! Weeee!! He waved!!) and all he said was "DON'T drop it". I never been so scared holding a camera!
> 
> His other photography can be found at http://www.dominicede.co.uk


Rofl, I entrusted Johnnyopolis with my camera at Silverstone some time ago, it had the 100-400mmL zoom attached, and my words were exactly the same "whatever you do ...DON'T drop it"...lol


----------



## CleanYourCar

I've finally treated myself..first thing I've bought all year a Olympus E-500 as it was on offer. All good apart from it didn't come with rechargable batteries :wall:

To start with I didn't have a clue what I was doing. Reading reviews it should be as good as a Cannon 350D. After a bit of playing it does seem good, although dare I say it too accurate compared to a normal point and click camera.

i.e if it's under normal 'yellow' light stuff does look yellow.

Anyway best of my pics so far, my ****er and the F40:


----------



## Rinko

Aww and Mmm in respect to the previous two pics!

Great F40 pic mate. :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ

Nice F40 m8.
But I still like the porkers better  









Although those Corvettes do look appetising









BTW, the Olympus E500 is an exceptional machine ... Auto sensor clean and dedicated lenses make this one a great alternative to the Canon/Nikon norm.:thumb:


----------



## trionic

Finally found time to use my new Canon Powershot G7 in anger. Wasn't planning to, but had the camera in my coat pocket and spotted a few photo opportunities. Then I got the bug and shot 273 in total  These are the best. The only processing done is to reduce them to 1024x768 resolution - no other processing.










Try to see past the temporary metal and plastic barriers 









I particularly like this one.


















The wall's only in the shot because I needed somewhere to rest the camera for eight seconds


----------



## pcc

great shots there trionic, incredibly detailed. looking to pick up a g7 in the near future as there are some good deals around now.


----------



## parish

I really like those - superb pics :thumb: That last one is interesting because the people are all clearly defined even though the exposure was 1/5 second @ f/2.8. The couple on the left are obviously walking so I'm surprise they don't appear blurred or in silhouette since flash wasn't used.



trionic said:


> spotted a few photo opportunities. Then I got the bug and shot 273 in total


That's the beauty of digital; you can take lots of pics and pick the best.


----------



## trionic

I got my G7 from Amazon, £310 delivered. They were the cheapest according to froogle.google.co.uk! Also Amazon are a good retailer. Some dodgy retailers sell seconds, which for cameras is a no go as the one you receive may have been dropped 

Although it was shot at night, light level for the last photo was good. I did take several shots of the same scene, and all were blurred to a degree. I think for the later shots I switched to shutter-speed priority mode and ISO200 to reduce blurring.

All other shots were ISO80, to reduce graining and intrusive noise-reduction. Most were shot using full manual mode, so that I could really play with the exposure and use shutter speeds over 1 second.

I generally don't use the flash, as it's not effective for scene shots. Also, on auto mode it causes graining - I think the camera used a higher ISO and low shutter speed to reduce the chance of blurring. Direct flash creates shadows I don't like, and blows away colours.

Worth noting that I didn't use a tripod for any of the shots. The street scenes were hand-held, while the rest were using handy items of street furniture (pillars, walls etc). I'll be buying a tripod soon, to give better flexibility for shooting angles.

Anyone wanna buy a mint Olympus OM10 with 50mm, 35/105 and 200mm lenses and motor winder?  Can't see it getting much use now!


----------



## Triple HHH

taken in my noob stages with a Kodak Z740 5MP camera


----------



## trionic

Good panning shot. I still cannot do those.

Love the shot of the cat


----------



## Reevie

My other three loves-----next to my wife,kids and my ST


----------



## mba

One taken in Austria this year of Hitlers mountain retreat "The Eagles Nest"










Arty B&W of the scoob










Both taken on Fuji S9500


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Straight out of the camera earlier tonight... was playing with long exposure oh and I was playing with some Collinite earlier :thumb:


----------



## Mav R32

Looking good Johnny,Love the second pic:thumb:


----------



## NO.FX

*Some pictures i took*

Hey there,

here is some pictures i took of a mates car.....





































what do you think?


----------



## Dave KG

Some pics taken just today while I was wandering around St Andrews... not the best quality compared to some of the cracking shots in here, but this was off a phone camera (Nokia N73):


----------



## pcc

really nice pics there NO.FX. especially like the third one. what camera are you using?


----------



## NO.FX

thanks mate, i am using a Sony DSC-H1, couldnt afford an SLR at the time, but i am happy with it as i can produce just as good photos.


----------



## tmclssns

Some of my latest...





































You can visit http://www.madsekci.net/ to see all the pictures. I only upload those I think are worthy sharing with the world - that's why there's so few entries 
Some taken with a Sony T3 other with a Minolta Dynax 5D.


----------



## Alan




----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Canon 350d...

Blustery day....son and kite...



















Naughty boy...










Friend...










:wave:


----------



## Jmax

taken using a fuji 9500 with uv filter


----------



## trionic

Great photos 



Dave KG said:


> not the best quality compared to some of the cracking shots in here, but this was off a phone camera (Nokia N73)


Since when did a flash camera have owt to do with a decent composition 

A few I shot recently.

Foxton Locks in Leicestershire:































































A walk along the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal one evening:

















































































And some bizarre photos of fireworks on New Year's eve - captured by accident!


----------



## james_RScos

Hi all,

Some amazing work in here well done to all these are my lastest shoots from donington park in Dec was a great day out hope you like.


















































































































































































Cheers James


----------



## parish

Some pictures I took while out walking today


----------



## leeshez

Wow some stunning pictures there


----------



## Exotica

*Does my nose look big*


----------



## leeshez

Very nice pictures


----------



## IGADIZ

In the words of Monty pythons:

"And now for something… completely different"


----------



## C3LJG

A few of cars



















Some from holiday in Thailand last november.























































All as they came off the camera.


----------



## trionic

Those are excellent photographs


----------



## Exotica

C3LJG said:


> A few of cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some from holiday in Thailand last november.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All as they came off the camera.


What camera is that


----------



## C3LJG

Its a SONY DSC-W12 7.2 mega pixels, nothing to special. Got quite a lot of adjustment with the settings and exposure times etc.


----------



## Simoni

Some of my latest pictures...


----------



## Simoni




----------



## nogrille

Anthony said:


>


Manchester Terrier?


----------



## johnlondonw3

Heres a couple ,not much but still practesing !!


----------



## johnlondonw3

Looks like I need to practice some more !


----------



## johnlondonw3

johnlondonw3/CIMG1447-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Dave Mk6

here you go john :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## sanchez




----------



## johnlondonw3

Dave Mk6 said:


> here you go john :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


Dave,how the hell do you do that I couldnt see the bloody things !!


----------



## Dave Mk6

johnlondonw3 said:


> Dave,how the hell do you do that I couldnt see the bloody things !!


once you got the url of the picture, 
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p35/johnlondonw3/CIMG1443-2.jpg

click this button










you get a box like this










paste the url of the image into that box,click ok, job done :thumb:


----------



## Jim W

My latest :



+










See her for my latest latest photos.... Late afternoon Dog walking.


----------



## Scotsbil

Been looking through some pics and thought this one might sit in here. Taken in the Highlander Bar San Antonio, Ibiza, more by luck than judgement however came out just as I had hoped.

Cheers

Billy


----------



## Moddie

One from a sunset the other night. Out my bedroom window


----------



## Jmax

it was a stunning sunset, just a shame i wasnt home in time to get my camera


----------



## S-X-I

Nice sunset picture, the skys have been really nice the past few nights


----------



## Brocko

These are taken from when i went to monte carlo to watch the WRC Round last month


----------



## S-X-I

Nice pictures, i would love to go to the Monte Carlo Rally one year


----------



## monty537

some brilliant pics ther!!


----------



## AR-CoolC

Brocko said:


> These are taken from when i went to monte carlo to watch the WRC Round last month


Nice pictures. You didn't get any of the new C4 WRC did you??


----------



## Brocko

Ask, and ye shall receive


----------



## AR-CoolC

^^^^cheers^^^:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

Only semi arty shot I ever managed!!! this was at the TT OC day at Gaydon 2 yrs ago..









And this one was when I rode coast to coast on a harley in Hallbrook Arizona and saw this abandoned car battery place by the rail tracks as it was getting dark!









And this was lake powell near Kayenta (either AZ or NM can't remember!)


----------



## S-X-I

Well after the thread about the blurred brake lights i was prompted to go out and try this myself tonight. I wasnt sure if they would work as the camera i've got is pretty basic but i was happy with the pictures


----------

